

When to stop refactoring? - carlos

We all love continuous refactoring (... ok, not all).
But what happens when that becomes an obsession? I assume no code will never be 100% perfect. When should you stop refactoring? and ... continue ahead with more coding?
======
sanswork
Refactor AS you continue ahead when you notice specifically bad code/design
issues. Also if you find performance issues when profiling. Don't let
refactoring be your primary task, keep it on a secondary track but running
along side your primary task.

------
noodle
refactoring usually has diminishing returns, providing you're doing it well.
it comes down to what will benefit you more? refactoring again for the 3rd
time, which will take you even longer and/or result in less benefit than the
previous 2 times, or something else like testing or development?

